# Lominie asta 20 freshwater.



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

NewtoAquatics said:


> Does anyone have this light ?


Yep, fairly popular for smaller tanks. I have been running it on my spec V for about 8 months.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

@dspin02 uses it on their tank! Check this out.


----------



## dspin02 (Jan 18, 2011)

yep! as @Econde pointed out I have it on my 14inch cube. I run it well below 100%, around 60% to 70% probably, and I still think it might be too much light. It gets a little hot if it's on for a long time. I am running it for two 3.5 hour periods with a 3 hour siesta in between now which all the plants and livestock seem to be happy with. The algae likes it too lol.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

dspin02 said:


> yep! as @*Econde* pointed out I have it on my 14inch cube. I run it well below 100%, around 60% to 70% probably, and I still think it might be too much light. It gets a little hot if it's on for a long time. I am running it for two 3.5 hour periods with a 3 hour siesta in between now which all the plants and livestock seem to be happy with. The algae likes it too lol.


 I thought about this light for a recent project, but it seems to be a common complaint that it runs _hot. _That just didn't sound good to me. 



For the application in question, I was adding shrimp to a 5 gallon vase and was worried the heat would raise the temperature too much. 

Im curious, has anyone tested how much this light raises the temperature of the water in your set-up?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Discusluv said:


> I thought about this light for a recent project, but it seems to be a common complaint that it runs _hot. _That just didn't sound good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unlikely to have much of an effect..
LED heating isn't "radiative" i.e IR and most goes "up" not down.. 



https://media.wired.com/photos/59371add9a93607bd17ca732/master/w_582,c_limit/visible_ir_bulbs.jpg


----------



## dspin02 (Jan 18, 2011)

@Discusluv - my tank stays pretty constant at 23C and my heater does come on periodically but my house is closer to 20C, so the light is almost certainly helping to keep the temp up.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

dspin02 said:


> @*Discusluv* - my tank stays pretty constant at 23C and my heater does come on periodically but my house is closer to 20C, so the light is almost certainly helping to keep the temp up.


 Thats good- works for you. I ended up getting this light which Im very happy with:


https://www.atledtis.com/e6-e


----------



## dspin02 (Jan 18, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> unlikely to have much of an effect..
> LED heating isn't "radiative" i.e IR and most goes "up" not down..


very interesting, I guess it isn't heating my tank as much as I thought .. thanks for sharing this


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

On my spec 5 it can't possibly be adding very much if anything to the water. Less then a degree F would be my guess. The majority of the light is an aluminum block heatsink. As such the light feels warm to the touch, but that is as it should be. All powerful lights have some kind of heatsink or active fan/water cooling.


----------



## NewtoAquatics (Oct 11, 2019)

I have it on my 20 gallon. I had this light for 5 months now. What's the par on it? And the housing area where the led is located gets hot. That's if you use it fully on like me But it doesnt affect the water temperature


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Enjoy.. 
Beginning and at 44..and 1:49 and 2:12 
Poor bunny..


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

My Asta (this made me laugh because I guess I'm a 12-year-old?) doesn't get too hot. Maybe warmer than the LED bar that comes with the Fluval Spec V. But not so hot that it makes me anxious or anything. 

Another complaint some folks have had in Amazon reviews is that the dimmer isn't super-precise. It's not but it's more than precise enough for a $30-$40 unit. I'd buy it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> My Asta (this made me laugh because I guess I'm a 12-year-old?) doesn't get too hot. Maybe warmer than the LED bar that comes with the Fluval Spec V. But not so hot that it makes me anxious or anything.
> 
> Another complaint some folks have had in Amazon reviews is that the dimmer isn't super-precise. It's not but it's more than precise enough for a $30-$40 unit. I'd buy it again in a heartbeat.


Grow up, Jake. These are real world concerns for the anxiety-ridden :laugh2::|:laugh2:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Ha! Well... it really did make me anxious and I ran it for several hours and checked it a ton before putting it into use.


----------

